# Basketball game on a carriier flight deck - Fri 11/11



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*On this Veterans Day and for the first time in history, the flight deck of a US aircraft carrier will host a college basketball game.*

The flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson, stationed at San Diego Bay, will be the venue for tonight's game between Michigan State and North Carolina. Complete with regulation wooden court and spectator stands for 7,000, the flight deck of the carrier takes on a new look as Michigan State takes on North Carolina.

See pictures in today's LA Times sports section *here* and watch panoramic Sports Center broadcasts live from the flight deck throughout today.

TV: ESPN HD - 7:00pm Eastern


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Just the title, "*Quicken Loans Carrier Classic*" ...."From San Diego." doesn't quite convey the gist of it. It might appear to be jointly sponsored by Quicken and a certain air conditioning company.

Ch. 206, 4 PM PST.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Been looking forward to this for a long time and have 3 DVR's set to record it.

Not looking forward to the final score though, I fear.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Been looking forward to this for a long time and have 3 DVR's set to record it.
> 
> Not looking forward to the final score though, I fear.


I don't get how Izzo can not recruit consistently. One year, MSU will be a contender and then fall off the next.

Go Tar Heels!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Some of Izzo's teams are slow-starters... but usually he has them ready come tournament time.

As to the game... this is also a good opportunity to promote the armed services, and let people see some of the men and women currently serving. I like that aspect.

I also like something Vitale said... not only like to see a tradition come of this, but also if they could include at least a couple of the armed forces... How about an Army/Navy game aboard the carrier next year too?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> I don't get how Izzo can not recruit consistently. One year, MSU will be a contender and then fall off the next.
> 
> Go Tar Heels!


Well, it doesn't help that he kicked two guys off the team last year (conduct detrimental to the team) and this year one of the seniors (Delvon Rowe) had to quit due to continuous knee problems.

They would have been much better last year (and this year) with those members.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

On my news report it was mention this is the ship from which they put Osama bin Laden into the deep.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Just the title, "*Quicken Loans Carrier Classic*" ...."From San Diego." doesn't quite convey the gist of it. It might appear to be jointly sponsored by Quicken and a certain air conditioning company.
> 
> Ch. 206, 4 PM PST.


Sponsored by Quicken and Newport News Shipbuilding,the guys that built _Carl Vinson_, IIRC.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

More striking pictures: gametime; president; at dusk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Michigan State has a history of holding their sporting events in non-traditional places. I believe they were the first college in the modern era to hold an outdoor hockey game (MSU vs Michigan in 2001). They held the attendance record for a hockey game until 2010.



Nick said:


> More striking pictures: gametime; president; at dusk


I liked the camo uniforms and the "USA" on their backs instead of their names. Nice touch. But I was upset with the bunting. Blue goes on top.


----------

